# Age conventions



## cuchuflete

I have noticed recently that a great many of the participants in these forums
list their age as '39'.  In a normal frequency distribution for the population of visitors to an adult [in the good sense of the word] web site, there would be fewer occurences of this magic number.

Has anyone an explanation for this curious statistical situation?

I look forward to enlightenment!
Cuchufléte


----------



## Artrella

cuchufléte said:
			
		

> I have noticed recently that a great many of the participants in these forums
> list their age as '39'.  In a normal frequency distribution for the population of visitors to an adult [in the good sense of the word] web site, there would be fewer occurences of this magic number.
> 
> Has anyone an explanation for this curious statistical situation?
> 
> I look forward to enlightenment!
> Cuchufléte




What???


----------



## garryknight

When you reach 39 you stay 39 until you receive a disbelieving look *every time* you tell someone your age. Then you're 49. At least, until you start getting the look again. Then you're 59.

 I thought *everyone* knew this stuff...  

 Oh, and don't believe what it says up there, I'm 49.


----------



## Jade

cuchufléte said:
			
		

> I have noticed recently that a great many of the participants in these forums
> list their age as '39'.  In a normal frequency distribution for the population of visitors to an adult [in the good sense of the word] web site, there would be fewer occurences of this magic number.
> 
> Has anyone an explanation for this curious statistical situation?
> 
> I look forward to enlightenment!
> Cuchufléte



I can only give my "humilde opinion" on this. Might it be limit to the midlife crises and nobody wants to admit that they are just in the middle of it? I am one with this magic number and I am quiet happy to have it but believe me I have just reached it

Jade


----------



## Magg

cuchufléte said:
			
		

> Has anyone an explanation for this curious statistical situation?
> 
> I look forward to enlightenment!
> Cuchufléte



From my personal and humble point of view, the reason is due to the forum as a whole because it is repectful, serius and friendly, and the people participating is eager to both learn and help.


----------



## Artrella

garryknight said:
			
		

> When you reach 39 you stay 39 until you receive a disbelieving look *every time* you tell someone your age. Then you're 49. At least, until you start getting the look again. Then you're 59.
> 
> I thought *everyone* knew this stuff...
> 
> Oh, and don't believe what it says up there, I'm 49.




Garry, I always receive that "disbelieving look" you've mentioned.  What do you exactly mean by disbelieving?  that you appear to be over the hill or that you look "for ever young"?    

Besides, and this is for U Cuch, what's your concern about people telling they are 39?????


----------



## aurayfrance

cuchufléte said:
			
		

> I have noticed recently that a great many of the participants in these forums
> list their age as '39'.  In a normal frequency distribution for the population of visitors to an adult [in the good sense of the word] web site, there would be fewer occurences of this magic number.
> 
> Has anyone an explanation for this curious statistical situation?
> 
> I look forward to enlightenment!
> Cuchufléte



Cuchuflete, sorry to tell you what you are saying is completely irrelevant. Since I first watched "Star War", I know that everyone's brain stop  evolving after being 16. So, 39 belongs to the realm of fantasy!


----------



## garryknight

Artrella said:
			
		

> What do you exactly mean by disbelieving? that you appear to be over the hill or that you look "for ever young"?


 Neither, really. It's relative. I could tell other people that I was 39 for about 10 years or so. And I could get away with it. Those people would say, "Really? You look _much _younger!". And I'd let them get away with _that_. But, the more time passed, the more they would feel embarrassed even *thinking* about telling me I looked younger.

 So the reason they give you a disbelieving look isn't because they don't believe you're still 39, it's because they don't believe you're still trying to get away with *claiming* to be 39.


----------



## cuchuflete

Magg said:
			
		

> From my personal and humble point of view, the reason is due to the forum as a whole because it is repectful, serius and friendly, and the people participating is eager to both learn and help.




Dearest Magg,

Your succint explanation brooks no argument.  Except for Garry and myself,
no member of the forum, and especially no female member, shall henceforth have any need, requirement, nor any inducement to pass beyond the magic number.

Having passed it some [rather long]time ago, I find myself indifferent to such matters. I was simply intrigued by the apparent coincidence.

Abrazos a repartir,
Cuchu


----------



## Artrella

garryknight said:
			
		

> Neither, really. It's relative. I could tell other people that I was 39 for about 10 years or so. And I could get away with it. Those people would say, "Really? You look _much _younger!". And I'd let them get away with _that_. But, the more time passed, the more they would feel embarrassed even *thinking* about telling me I looked younger.
> 
> So the reason they give you a disbelieving look isn't because they don't believe you're still 39, it's because they don't believe you're still trying to get away with *claiming* to be 39.





Right!!!


----------



## cuchuflete

aurayfrance said:
			
		

> Cuchuflete, sorry to tell you what you are saying is completely irrelevant. Since I first watched "Star War", I know that everyone's brain stop  evolving after being 16. So, 39 belongs to the realm of fantasy!




Dear AurayFrance,

I fully agree that I am irrelevant, as my brain ceased functioning as a result of exposure to an excess of Star Wars flics.  That happened so very long ago.....

What is not irrelevant, however, is this most curious statistical anomaly.   Could there be a parallel universe in which no one by Garry and I have passed the chronological barrier?

Should we go back to rescue our colleagues?  Or, should we let them endure or enjoy perpetual youth?

With the respect of an elder towards a youth,
Cuchu


----------



## quehuong

cuchufléte said:
			
		

> I have noticed recently that a great many of the participants in these forums
> list their age as '39'.  In a normal frequency distribution for the population of visitors to an adult [in the good sense of the word] web site, there would be fewer occurences of this magic number.
> 
> Has anyone an explanation for this curious statistical situation?
> 
> I look forward to enlightenment!
> Cuchufléte



Cuchu,

I didn't know you were an elder.  Should I continue calling you Cuchu or should I call you Mr. Cuchu?

After reading your observation and spending some time thinking about this statistical evidence, I still cannot hypothesize why a great many people input the number 39 as their age.  



> Except for Garry and myself,
> no member of the forum, and especially no female member, shall henceforth have any need, requirement, nor any inducement to pass beyond the magic number.
> 
> Having past it some [rather long]time ago, I find myself indifferent to such matters. I was simply intrigued by the apparent coincidence.



I've been taught to be proud of my age, and I believe that as we age we gain experiences and wisdom (not just factual knowledge).


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Hey, there! You're making me feel like a baby in her nappies!

I rarely look at the age of the forum members, and when I notice it I am often surprised. The eldest of you seem to be the youngest at heart ...


----------



## dave

LadyBlakeney said:
			
		

> I rarely look at the age of the forum members, and when I notice it I am often surprised.



Too right! I've only just noticed your age Lady B - my assumptions couldn't have been any wider of the mark.

Given your elevated status as an ennobled member of the aristocracy, and the fact that your command of the Queen's English is far superior to that of any British youngster, I had images of you as a woman of a certain age, composing your mesages on watermarked stationery with quill pen, a bottle of ink (and possibly gin, too) at your side, before handing the finished draft to the butler to type up on the computer! Oh, how dreams can be so easily dashed!


----------



## LadyBlakeney

I am sorry for my bringing you back to reality so abruptly, dear Dave. I curtsy to you for your worderful old-fashioned romantic imagination. 

As for Lady Blakeney, I guess she is what I wanted to be when I was a child, probably because of her oh-so-charming partner. _The scarlet pimpernel_ by Baroness D'Orczy is one of my favourite childhood novels (and one of the reasons why my English is sometimes a bit old-fashioned).

Age is just a point of view.


----------



## Magg

cuchufléte said:
			
		

> Dearest Magg,
> 
> Your succint explanation brooks no argument.  Cuchu


Cuchu, I didn't mean to establish an argument, I just made a comment considering your words: *In a normal frequency distribution for the population of visitors to an adult [in the good sense of the word] web site, there would be fewer occurences of this magic number.*, beyond trying to find the reason for it.

If I didn't misinterpret your words, you're taking for granted there are more occurrences than usual. I wasn't referring to those in their 'magical number' only, but the amount passing their thirties on.

As for the age matter, sincerely, I have no idea.  

Best regards


----------



## cuchuflete

LadyBlakeney said:
			
		

> Hey, there! You're making me feel like a baby in her nappies!
> 
> The eldest of you seem to be the youngest at heart ...



Dear Child,

I am enjoying my dotage.

Avuncular greetings!
cuchu


----------



## cuchuflete

Magg said:
			
		

> Cuchu, I didn't mean to establish an argument, I just made a comment considering your words: *In a normal frequency distribution for the population of visitors to an adult [in the good sense of the word] web site, there would be fewer occurences of this magic number.*, beyond trying to find the reason for it.
> 
> Best regards




Dear Magg, I didn't mean to imply that you were seeking an argument.
I was simply agreeing that your logic was irrefutable.

ciao,
Cuchu


----------



## cuchuflete

quehuong said:
			
		

> Cuchu,
> 
> I didn't know you were an elder.  Should I continue calling you Cuchu or should I call you Mr. Cuchu?
> I believe that as we age we gain experiences and wisdom (not just factual knowledge).




Quehuong-  Please refer to me anywhichwayyouplease.  

I have the scars of experience, and take it on faith that wisdom shall follow some day,  maybe....perhaps.....

Saludos,
Cuchu


----------



## Spicy

I dont' know very much about "distribution for the population of visitors" but I wonder ...how many peple continue to say "I'm 39" because they refuse to slip into their 40ies? Maybe there are liers around here....   

Well, boys and girls, I intruce you someone (that is me) who is terrified to approach  his 50ies and is delighted when somedy says "Really? You look much younger!". 

People doesn't matter if you shamelessness lie...PLEASE CARRY ON DOING IT (I don't mind)!!!    

------------------
I'll be glad for any corrections


----------



## Olivia

So how is the half-century doing?

How about we all follow Gainsbourg's advice, and make 69 our (re)birth year so we'll all be 35?


----------



## esance

Ufffffff pls, leer todo en inglés a mis 39 años jajajaja

Bueno que conste que la generación del 65, el año próximo tendremos:

18 más 22 de experiencia, como ya dije en otro foro

El tema "edad" no me preocupa en lo más mínimo, a la gente sana y con mente abierta tanto le da compartir opiniones con alguien de 8 años como con alguien de 80 años, al menos yo pienso así.  

El día que quedemos todos a pasar un fin de semana en algún punto de mundo ya nos reiremos de todo esto!!!

Si me toca la lotería.................. todos invitados!!!


----------



## LadyBlakeney

cuchufléte said:
			
		

> Dear Child,
> 
> I am enjoying my dotage.
> 
> Avuncular greetings!
> cuchu



Greetings to you on what we call in Spain "your second youth"!

Regards,

Lady Baby.


----------



## dave

LadyBlakeney said:
			
		

> As for Lady Blakeney, I guess she is what I wanted to be when I was a child, probably because of her oh-so-charming partner. _The scarlet pimpernel_ by Baroness D'Orczy is one of my favourite childhood novels (and one of the reasons why my English is sometimes a bit old-fashioned).



Then this would explain such wonderful turns of phrase as this, which I've just found in another thread:



			
				LadyBlakeney said:
			
		

> As far as I am concerned, you can either pickle the bloomin' altimeter or make preserves of it, for I don't rely a bit on those devilish devices.



You're helping me realise once again me what a wonderful language English can be when in the right hands! Thank you so very much for putting a smile on my face!


----------



## Spicy

Si te toca la lotería.................. io vengo  Esance!!! eheheh


----------



## esance

OK Spicy, 

te tomo la palabra!! ( es "yo" vengo 

Lady, tu eres nuestra benjamina!! 

Un afectuoso saludo a todos y todas, gracias por hacerme pasar estos agradables momentos frente al ordenador!!


----------



## Celeste

Hi Esance
Can I go too? While reading to this post, I have realized how much I have to learn from you all!!! 
By the way...., you won't believe it but, I am 39!     
Saludos !


----------



## Artrella

Celeste said:
			
		

> Hi Esance
> Can I go too? While reading to this post, I have realized how much I have to learn from you all!!!
> By the way...., you won't believe it but, I am 39!
> Saludos !




Welcome to the 39 Club!!! I thought it was only me and I hesitated whether to include my age in my profile , but now I feel much more confident!  Vivan las de 39!!!  Art.


----------



## esance

Of course you can go and everybody!!

En broma, en broma....... quien sabe!! igual un día llegamos a conocernos todos


----------



## JimTheDim

39 is only three away from the answer to the ultimate question.   Few people like to think that they're that close.  So they lie until they suddenly become 49.  I also believe that you have to pay extra for the candles on your cake if you are 40 and above so it is purely a monetary thing.


----------



## cuchuflete

JimTheDim said:
			
		

> 39 is only three away from the answer to the ultimate question.   Few people like to think that they're that close.  So they lie until they suddenly become 49.  I also believe that you have to pay extra for the candles on your cake if you are 40 and above so it is purely a monetary thing.



Candles? What are candles?  Must be some newfangled invention.  You young folks enjoy all the newest technology.  Think I'll go out and shoot a bear for dinner.

Ciao chiquillos.
c


----------



## Sharon

JimTheDim said:
			
		

> 39 is only three away from the answer to the ultimate question.


It is nice to see another "Hitchhiker" fan. 


			
				Mr. Cuchu said:
			
		

> Candles? What are candles?


Hee,hee,hee...those are the things that almost burned the bar down the night of my 30th birthday. 

As a word to the wise - do not buy the "Magical instantly relightable" candles, and then forget that you are using them.


----------



## cuchuflete

Sharon said:
			
		

> It is nice to see another "Hitchhiker" fan.
> Hee,hee,hee...those are the things that almost burned the bar down the night of my 30th birthday.
> 
> As a word to the wise - do not buy the "Magical instantly relightable" candles, and then forget that you are using them.



Careful young lady, 

last time anybody called me Mister, they had to call the sheriff to break it up.


----------



## diyer

But Cuchu is still resilient to "spot" his age?


----------



## Celeste

diyer said:
			
		

> But Cuchu is still resilient to "spot" his age?




Mmm  , I think he has done it, he said it in a post... but I can't remember or is it just my imagination...
Well, it is not important, he is such a nice guy!
C.


----------



## cuchuflete

Celeste said:
			
		

> Mmm  , I think he has done it, he said it in a post... but I can't remember or is it just my imagination...
> Well, it is not important, he is such a nice guy!
> C.



Celeste, 

Me ruborizo.  Yes, I have stated in it public.



> But Cuchu is still resilient to "spot" his age?


  Yours plus a healthy sur-tax.  Why, Sonny Boy, I can remember back to when the Spotted Owls wasn't an endangered species.

saludos,
Cuchu


----------



## Tormenta

cuchufléte said:
			
		

> Dearest Magg,
> 
> 
> 
> Having past it some [rather long]time ago, I find myself indifferent to such matters.  I was simply intrigued by the apparent coincidence.
> 
> Abrazos a repartir,
> Cuchu




OMG!!!!

Dear Sir, 

I just read this thread and I must take back what I asked ealier, in another thread, (te puedo tutear?).  
I was totaly convinced you were not older than 35.    

Tormenta


----------



## esance

Hi at all!!

Cuchu, te estás haciendo el interesante???........jajajaja

Un abrazo


----------



## cuchuflete

esance said:
			
		

> Hi at all!!
> 
> Cuchu, te estás haciendo el interesante???........jajajaja
> 
> Un abrazo



Dearest Esance, 
Thank heavens I've no idea what hacer el interesante might mean.  Thus my potential guilt is protected by a thick wrapper of ignorance. Until such time as some unkind person may choose to iluminate the dark recesses of my cranial cavity, I stand before you in all my naked innocence.
Your obediant servant,
Cuchu


----------



## Tormenta

Is somebody saying that somebody else is playing hard to get?    

Mejor no me voy por las ramas y les comento algo sobre el tema de los  "treinta y pico" 

Estaba escuchando a Les Luthiers.  

- "yo tengo 'treinta y pico' ".
- "Solo 'treinta y pico' ?"
-Sí , solo 'treinta y quince' 

Es ese un ejemplo de no querer cruzar la línea ?


----------



## esance

Hello,

Muy bueno Tormenta!! como siempre Les Luthiers........


Dearest Cuchu, 

hacerse el interesante es como decir, ¿está intentando captar toda nuestra atención?, miradas, comentarios...... en todo cariñoso, bueno yo lo puse en tono muy cariñoso 

Un abrazo


----------



## niña

omg!..omg!...Tengo que salir de aquí como sea


----------



## cuchuflete

esance said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> Muy bueno Tormenta!! como siempre Les Luthiers........
> 
> 
> Dearest Cuchu,
> 
> hacerse el interesante es como decir, ¿está intentando captar toda nuestra atención?, miradas, comentarios...... en todo cariñoso, bueno yo lo puse en tono muy cariñoso
> 
> Un abrazo



Querida Esance,

Me has dejado al intemperie.  Ya no me puedo esconder detrás del escudo de la ignorancia.  Pero, ¿No te parece que está al revés?  Sois vosotras que me han captado la atención.

Un abrazo cariñoso,
Cuchu


----------



## lercarafridi

cuchufléte said:
			
		

> I have noticed recently that a great many of the participants in these forums
> list their age as '39'.  In a normal frequency distribution for the population of visitors to an adult [in the good sense of the word] web site, there would be fewer occurences of this magic number.
> 
> Has anyone an explanation for this curious statistical situation?
> 
> I look forward to enlightenment!
> Cuchufléte



When 35 are reached, maturity and “responsibility” rule your decaying youth and thus your hobbies and spare time change from disorderly life and “debauchery” into more relaxed and bourgeois activities, i.e. to become member of a cultural forum. I believe the 30´s is a decade where you still feel the push of young blood yet you gradually realise you start getting bored of and even bothered by uncontrolled behaviour or demeanour. Besides, at 30 most are employed and it is not easy to recover from the mess of the weekend and meet your requirements on Monday.
Just guessing.


----------



## BrianP

First a total non sequitur.  I have no idea if any of my posts are going anywhere.
Second, a near non sequitur, Jack Benny, the comedian, famously stayed 39 until his death in, I believe, his 80's.  There is a Junior High School named after him and they are known as the 39'rs.


----------



## Lems

cuchufléte said:
			
		

> Dearest Magg,
> 
> Your succint explanation brooks no argument.  *Except for Garry and myself,
> no member of the forum*, (...)
> Cuchu


Thanks a lot for not recalling me, Quchu...    

Although my hourglass has already turned over...   

Cheers

Lems

____________________________
54% of all statistics are worthless


----------



## RODGER

Right, if we are all 39, I would be really greatful if you guys could do something about my case. There seems to have been a malfunction. At the very least I am owed 19 years !This is no joke, as, if the repayments are to be made annually, as I supect they will be, I shall be 77 years old before I'm the same age as everyone else ! 

Rodger


----------

